# Is 12 considered a good handicap??



## MikeySQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Im 15 and have been playing for just under a year. I started on 19 and have just recently, after shooting a 76 gross playing off 15, been cut to 12. I was just wondering what golfers consider is a "good handicap"


----------



## goldenbare (Jul 8, 2011)

I think about 16.5 is quoted as the "average" taking in all registered golfers, so you're on the right side


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum, dont worry about how good 12 is, if youve just shot 76 youre not going to be off 12 for long!!!


----------



## MikeySQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks goldenbare. And yeah i hope I can get the handicap a bit lower before the winter


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2011)

12 is very acceptable.
Good is when you get into single figures 
Very good is when you get to Cat 1 (5.4 or below)
Exceptionally good is scratch
Outrageously good is a + handicap.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 8, 2011)

12 is very acceptable *and perfect for enjoying your golf if you a bit crap.* Not that I know anyone like that. 
Good is when you get into single figures, *but stay there only 3 days *
Very good is when you get to Cat 1 (5.4 or below)
Exceptionally good is scratch * and you need to get a life or go for pro *
Outrageously good is a + handicap.
		
Click to expand...

A few adaptations.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 8, 2011)

Decent is 7-9.
Good is 4-6.
Very good is 1-3.
Excellent is below 1.

12 is so-so


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope it is good as I'm aiming to get back there tomorrow


----------



## ademac (Jul 9, 2011)

It depends who's considering it!
I would say 12 is a good handicap, but I'm pants and play 19. But my mate whos off 28 thinks I'm good!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the fact that a lot of the people that are saying 12 is an average or so so handicap are lowish single figure guys.  Nothing wrong with playing of twelve, just the same as there is nothing wrong with playing off 23.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 9, 2011)

14 seems like an ideal handicap for me so think 12 is a bit low. 

Is any handicap good?


----------



## surefire (Jul 9, 2011)

Its all relative.

Its like someone saying "is being 30 old?"

If you're 15 you probably they're ancient, if you play Ping, you probably think they're just out of nappies!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 9, 2011)

As above, it's all relative. However, I'd say that anyone under 18 can basically get it round and play the game quite well so 12 is certainly a reasonable mark but plenty of room for improvement. Above 18 is a girls handicap 

I think most players would only describe a single figure handicap as good. Imagine someone in the bar saying "Old Albert in the corner there..... he used to be off a good handcap, played off 12 when he was younger". Just wouldn't happen and doesn't sound right so you have a bit to go yet but you are going well and it won't take long I'm sure.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers fyldewhite... my 28 h/c makes me a girl 

I have a mate who is off 10 but god does he have to play well to play to it!! one bad hole and he has to really grind it out to make a score back.

I think 14-18 would suit me just nice


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

I played off 12 for ages but got bored with it so slung a few bad rounds in the hat and am now off 13.
I don't feel any different but it's amazing how many times I par the SI 13 hole now and as the old saying goes... points make prizes


----------



## bobmac (Jul 9, 2011)

it's amazing how many times I par the SI 13 hole now and as the old saying goes... points make prizes


Click to expand...

Unless you're playing 3/4s like you're suppossed to. 

12 is a good h/cap. Anything higher is just for knobs and old duffers who smell faintly of wee


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2011)

Decent is 7-9.
Good is 4-6.
Very good is 1-3.
Excellent is below 1.

12 is so-so 

Click to expand...

You lot are harsh. I play with a lot of 10-14 players and I'd hardly describe them as so-so, they actually play quite well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

it's amazing how many times I par the SI 13 hole now and as the old saying goes... points make prizes


Click to expand...

Unless you're playing 3/4s like you're suppossed to. 

Click to expand...

In which case, 10 is a good SI because I now get a stroke here as a 13 handicapper which I didn't used to as a 12.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd like to play off 13 for the odd game to save me the stress of parring the S.I. 13 in stableford. It's not such a hard hole, but everything kicks right, even balls landing on the green have been known to shoot off at right angles O.O.B. It also makes birdies rare too.


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2011)

I played off 12 for ages but got bored with it so slung a few bad rounds in the hat and am now off 13.
I don't feel any different but it's amazing how many times I par the SI 13 hole now and as the old saying goes... points make prizes


Click to expand...

Pot hunter.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

I played off 12 for ages but got bored with it so slung a few bad rounds in the hat and am now off 13.
I don't feel any different but it's amazing how many times I par the SI 13 hole now and as the old saying goes... points make prizes


Click to expand...

Pot hunter.   

Click to expand...

You're doing your level best to join me


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 9, 2011)

As has already been said, if you're shooting 76 you won't be off 12 for long. However, just looking at the h'caps at my club ( which I would imagine is fairly typical of the UK) we have the following breakdown...

Cat1: 1.79%
Cat2: 17.33%
Cat3: 43.02%
Cat4: 37.84%

So statistically, you're in the top 20%.

Add to that the fact that most golfers won't ever shoot in the 70s I'd say you're doing alright.


----------



## Junior (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done for getting from 19 to 12 Mikey !! Your obviously a very nice player and as your only 15 will continue to get better.  

There is no good or bad handicap in my opinion,  A handicap just enables us all to compete of a level playing field.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a mate who is off 10 but god does he have to play well to play to it!! one bad hole and he has to really grind it out to make a score back.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me you're joking Gibbo


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a mate who is off 10 but god does he have to play well to play to it!! one bad hole and he has to really grind it out to make a score back.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me you're joking Gibbo  

Click to expand...

Depends how bad the one hole is I guess!

Off 10, you can triple a hole and then make 6 pars in a row, soon sorts out the problem.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers fyldewhite... my 28 h/c makes me a girl 

I have a mate who is off 10 but god does he have to play well to play to it!! one bad hole and he has to really grind it out to make a score back.

I think 14-18 would suit me just nice 

Click to expand...

Isn't your h'cap supposed to be difficult to play to no matter what you are off? If you find your h'cap easy to play to, it's too high.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2011)

Isn't your h'cap supposed to be difficult to play to no matter what you are off? If you find your h'cap easy to play to, it's too high.
		
Click to expand...

I've often wondered about this. This time of year, with plenty of games under the belt, a h'cap seems fairly do-able.
In the cold months with rain and wind and shorter drives, it seems quite a challenge.
Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Crow (Jul 9, 2011)

As a player with experience, 12 is an excellent handicap!


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2011)

As a player with experience, 12 is an excellent handicap!
		
Click to expand...

Well said crow! Where are you maintaining your very excellent 11.7 sir?


----------



## Crow (Jul 9, 2011)

Well said crow! Where are you maintaining your very excellent 11.7 sir?
		
Click to expand...

Ullesthorpe, South Leicestershire, it's a tough old course! (well not that old really)


----------



## Region3 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think 10 11 12 are nice handicaps. You can obviously play a bit but not so low that you're really up against it in comps. A 12 should be capable of mid-high 70's on a good day.


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2011)

A 12 should be capable of mid-high 70's on a good day.
		
Click to expand...

I keep telling myself this but I've never gone below 80...


----------



## MikeySQ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive shot two 76 rounds before and quite a few high 70's rounds. Just need to string them together and get a serious cut


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2011)

I think 10 11 12 are nice handicaps. You can obviously play a bit but not so low that you're really up against it in comps. A 12 should be capable of mid-high 70's on a good day.
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 10, 2011)

I think 10 11 12 are nice handicaps. You can obviously play a bit but not so low that you're really up against it in comps. A 12 should be capable of mid-high 70's on a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Im off 12 and still a LONG way off a mid-high 70s best. I am more of a consistent mid 80s golfer at the moment with good rounds in low 80s. I have come down to 12 shooting low 80s at the best (best 83).

Should I be off 14 still?


----------



## RGDave (Jul 10, 2011)

I think 10 11 12 are nice handicaps. You can obviously play a bit but not so low that you're really up against it in comps. A 12 should be capable of mid-high 70's on a good day.
		
Click to expand...

+1
		
Click to expand...

Hmmnn.

Me thinks 77,79,78,77,80,78 ought to do it.

No 75 yet this year though.

What'll it be in the medal on Friday? 90?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 10, 2011)

cheers fyldewhite... my 28 h/c makes me a girl 

I think 14-18 would suit me just nice 

Click to expand...

I'd quite like that too


----------

